# BT&C Store Saw



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

I didn't want to sidetrack the 2017 Hand Saw discussion but my question is closely related. I am trying to sell my radial arm saw (3 1/2 HP DeWalt) and replace it with a hand saw. Has anyone used this saw:
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/BT-HSAW.XX/BT&C__Hardware_Store_Saw#reviews
I would mostly be cross cutting hardwoods with it. What I most need is a saw that will cut 8 & 10 feet long boards into approximate & manageable sizes for the table saw. This saw is $35 less than the L-N, but $65 more than the Flinn saw.

Michael


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like a nice saw. Wouldn't mind trying one myself. I have a lot of old saws and find they are a lot of work mostly. However, putting them back in fair condition has given me a chance to learn things about all aspects of hand saws that I otherwise would not have learned. My sharpening is still questionable but mostly that is due to poor eyesight. I overcome the vision problem slightly now by using a mag visor and mag ring lamp. Otherwise, I can't focus well enough. 
Yeah, I like the looks of that little panel saw. I wonder if they might make in with hardened tooth line some time. That one saw would most likely do what most people use a handsaw for. Thanks for sharing the info.
Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I bought a BT&C Hardware Store saw. It's a nice *small* panel saw. At 18" long, I wouldn't want to be making big cuts with it. It's tooth pattern does work pretty well for both ripping and cross-cutting. But it may be overkill if all you're looking to do is break things down for the table saw. There are a number of cheaper cross-cut saws out there. They won't have the built-in square and ruler, and won't serve as well if you do need to rip something, but you'll probably get a 24" or 26" blade which will make cuts go quicker.

Short version, it's a nice little, very versatile saw. I'm glad I bought one and I reach for it often. But it wasn't cheap, and it sounds like you could get by with a cheaper crosscut saw for what you say you want to do with it.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

For a crosscut panel saw, actual hardware store (or box store) saws work fine. I bought a Stanley panel saw with a wooden handle, which I reshaped a little with a rasp. It's been good enough that I haven't seen a need to look for a better saw to replace it (yet).


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

For what you're trying to accomplish:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/another-solid-10-and-change-saw


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree with Dave and Johnny for what you want right now. Especially if you don't have sources of cheap vintage saws nearby. I do have some extra vintage saws but shipping them alone would cost more than the Stanley.


----------

